# carbon fork on a Corsa Extra?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone ever try a carbon fork in one? I have a steel steerer tubed Time Equipe Pro fork lying around that could fit on my SLX Corsa Extra. Just wondering how the ride might differ from the steel fork in there now. Same rake - 43. Steerer tube length on the Time fork is too short to run threadless, so I would have to get it threaded, which is what's in the frame now.

Thanks.

Thom


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I think the major difference will be weight. I have had several corsa extras as well as modern steel bikes with CF forks and I have not found anything that rides better than a properly set up and maintained Corsa Extra SLX. YMMV.

b21


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I did that, my original fork got bent and the bike was pretty old so I just put a carbon fork on, it was lighter and handled just fine, after a while I forgot about it.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I would go for an Easton SL (not the SLX) with straight legs.
looks great on a steel Merckx.


----------

